# na zahradě -  v zahradě



## Encolpius

Milí rádcové, můžete nás cizince naučit, kdy používat *na zahradě* a kdy *v zahradě*? Nemýlím-li se "na zahradě" je jakýsi standard. 
"Zítra je sobota a celá rodina jde na zahradu. Všichni budou na zahradě pracovat." (zde by asi nešlo použít "do zahrady, v zahradě") 
Napadlo mě jenom, že pokud se jedná o obezděnou zahradu, která je třeba kolem nějakého hradu, tak lze použít předložku v - do... 
"Princezna odpočívala v zahradě" (nebo by šlo říct na zahradě?)
Děkuju za vysvětlení!


----------



## kelt

Zajímavá otázka!

Já osobně vnímám spojení _v zahradě_ či spíše _v zahradách_ jako něco velkolepějšího. Např. zahradu přiléhající k hradu či zámku. Exituje spojení Semiramidiny zahrady pro jeden ze Sedmi divů světa.

Velká, rozlehlá zahrada: _v zahradě_.
Normální zahrada/zahrádka u domu: _na zahradě_.


----------



## francisgranada

Predstavme si domček s neveľkou záhradou, hneď vedľa domu. Na otázku "Kde je Honza?", ktorú položíme Honzovej manželke v kuchyni domčeku, čo táto odpovie: "Honza právě pracuje/sadí stromy v zahradě" alebo "Honza právě pracuje/sadí stromy na zahradě"?


----------



## marsi.ku

Nevím, jestli je na to nějaké pravidlo, ale připadá mi, že automaticky se řekne "na zahradě". A souhlasím s keltem, taky my "v zahradě/ách" připadá velkolepější.
Proto spíš: Honza právě pracuje/sadí stromy na zahradě.
A ještě něco: možná je taky spojení s předložkou "v" zastaralejší... Ale nemám to prozkoumané, tak možná pro někoho sběhlejšího ve vývoji češtiny.


----------



## Hrdlodus

_V zahradě za cihlovou zídkou popsanou v slavných výročích
sedává na podzim na trávě před besídkou děvčátko s páskou na očích.

Karel Kryl _–_ Nevidomá dívka_


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

substantivum, tedy podstatné jméno, „_zahrada_“ lze užíti ve spojení s následujícími předložkami: např.: "*do* zahrady/*na* zahradu/*na* zahrad*ě*/*v* zahradě/*okolo - kolem* zahrady/*před - za* zahradou, *nad - pod* zahradou, *podél,* *vedle* zahrady (genitiv)" etc. Ano, dá se říci, že využití spojení "na zahradě" je univerzální. 

Nyní k Vašim položeným otázkám, příkladům:

ad 1) "*Zítra je sobota a celá rodina jde na zahradu.*"(Nelze užíti: "do zahrady", "v zahradě"! Jít kam? - na zahradu!)
Pozor:"*Mami, my bychom chtěli jít s taťkou do botanické zahrady, do zoologické zahrady, do muzea (Instituce). Půjdeš tam s námi...?*" (Nelze užíti: "v", "na"!!)   "*Všichni budou na zahradě pracovat//pracovat na zahradě.*" (Lze užíti: "na zahradě", "v zahradě (viz níže)")
*"Všichni budou pracovat v zahradě/na zahradě."* (Oboje je bezpečně správně, "na zahradě" zní ale asi lépe. Je to ale úplně jedno...)

ad 2) *"Princezna odpočívala v zahradě." *(Ano, správně. "Na": U princezny se jaksi "na" nehodí, si subjektivně myslím, byť je to i zde gramaticky zcela správně!!!)
Pozor: *"Babička odpočívala na zahradě (např. za domem), v zahradě."* (Oboje je správně, ano, může býti.) 


Viz můj výklad s praktickými příklady, které se zcela běžně užívají, ano:

*a) **„Na zahradu“ -  Otázka „Kam? - (Lokace, místo)*
ad 1) „Zítra rána pojedeme, půjdeme k dědovi na zahradu.“ (Tzn. např. na chalupu, na chatu, na vesnici apod.)

*a) **„Do zahrady“ - Otázka „Kam? - (Lokace, místo)*
ad 1) „Kolik si myslíš, že budu do (té) zahrady/do (toho) bytu, domu věčně investovat? Tolik peněz nemám, nebo ty, ano?“ (Tzn. investice do objektu, majetku, tedy reality obecně, ano.)
ad 2) „Dnes musím opravit ten vjezd do zahrady, vrata jsou dosti poškozená/rozbitá.“ (Tj. vstupní dveře, "branku" (=> chata), hlavní bránu, vchod, vstup někam/do něčeho.) 
ad 3) "Kde jsou ty hrábě, dědo, já je nemohu najít?!" - Musíš jít (Kam? - Jdi ještě dál a dál...) až do zahrady, jsou hned za kolnou." 


Dodatek: V mnohých případech jsou spojení typu „*na zahradu“ X „do zahrady*“ zcela libovolně zaměnitelná, aniž by došlo k sebemenšímu nedorozumění, ano. Záleží ale také hodně na slovese, ke kterému se ono uvedené spojení významově vztahuje. Subjektivně se mi avšak zdá, že se varianta „na zahradu“ hodí takřka ke všemu, variantu „do zahrady“ je již nutné "mírně" analyzovati: (_Pojďte do zahrady_. = _Pojďte na zahradu_. (Vítání někoho, či čekání na někoho. Ano.) // _Vjeďte k nám - autem - na zahradu_. = _Vjeďte k nám - autem - do zahrady_. (Vjezd, vstup na náš pozemek. Ano, může býti.)...

*<> Rozhovor <>:*

_Manželka_: „Mhm, ten stolek bychom mohli koupit *na zahradu*, co myslíš? - Líbí se Ti, miláčku? Není ani moc drahý, viď?“ (pouze hypotéza, úvaha; manželka přemýšlí, navrhuje volbu/nákup)
_Manžel_:  „*Na zahradu*? No, mě by se hodil více *do pracovny*. Však jsme se o tom již spolu bavili, že potřebuji nějaký pěkný (hov. pěknej) stoleček…“
_Manželka_: „Ty ho (4. pád - stůl) chceš *do domu (baráku)*, *do bytu*? - No, to se mi snad jenom zdá? To si děláš legraci, že? - No, to v žádném případě, ten koupíme *na zahradu*//ten dáme ven, *na zahradu*.“
_Manžel_: „*Na zahradu*/*do zahrady* bych si tedy představoval úplně něco jiného…“


*„Na zahradu“* - *(především „pohyb“, jako objekt, výbava interiéru (nákup) )* - *namátkově vybraná* *slovesa*: „koupit (si) něco kam (hrnky/sedačku/žebřík/hrábě), dát (si) něco kam, řada sloves pohybu (= za-/jít, za-/jet, utíkat, běhat, pádit apod.), jet se podívat, vyrazit kam (hovorově: „jet někam“ - „Kam v červnu razíš?“ - „Na Mallorku?“ - Mhm, já s dětmi na chalupu), do-/vézt autem (tzn. dopravním prostředkem) někoho/něco kam (= někoho/něco - např. „Děti vezeme - Kam? - k dědovi a babičce na zahradu.“), vjet něčím kam (dovnitř: autem/kolem/motorkou/traktorem), pozvat někoho kam (návštěva), při-/vést (si) někoho kam (obecně řečeno, nebo bez dopravního prostředku míněno! - „ruka v  ruce“ (děti/milenka/přítelkyně/tchýně) ), do-/nést něco kam (dříví/uhlí/koťata v náručí), sousedovo ovoce/listí mi padá (přes plot) na zahradu, pustit někoho kam (tj. dovolit někomu jíti, vstoupiti na zahradu), umístit něco kam (skleník/kompost/KADIBUDKU) do rohu/středu zahrady etc.

Nebo: „Stíhačka (vojenský letoun) se mu zřítila na zahradu.“, 
         "Soused mi neustále háže "vajgly" (tj. nedopalky od cigaret, "špačky") na zahradu, už toho mám ale opravdu dost! Kdo to má pořád uklízet...?“


*„Na zahradě“ - (především „činnost“) - namátkově vybraná slovesa: *„spát, přespat, přenocovat, ponocovat (po půlnoci), být, bydlet, mít něco někde (míchačku/auto/bazén/prolézačku pro děti/kamarády/psy/boty), udělat něco někde (např. párty, setkání, sraz, akci, grilování (opékat párky/“buřty“) ), opalovat se, koupat se (v bazénu), pracovat/dřít/makat (jako mezek), číst si v klidu (knihu/noviny), vypít si - (sám, či s manželkou) - šálek kávy/čaje, lenošit/odpočívat/relaxovat (=> dovolená na zahradě), líbat se/milovat se/svlékat se, navštívit někoho na zahradě, spát „pod širákem“ (=> tj. pod širým nebem, venku) na zahradě, udit maso/obědvat/večeřet venku na zahradě, sedět/popovídat si u ohně na zahradě, sedět v křesle/v altánku/pod pergolou na zahradě, houpat se (v sedačce) na zahradě, u skalky na zahradě (roste…), na-/sekat => srovnat dříví na zahradě, za-/topit (si) na zahradě (tzn. v krbu/v kamnech), blbnout/dovádět/skotačit na zahradě („Děti dovádí na zahradě s Jackem (= pes).“, řezat/sázet strom(k)y, zasadit zeleninu, (po-)sbírat popadané ovoce na zahradě, vykopat brambory/křen/pařez/řepu, lézt po stromech na zahradě, mít holínky (obuv)/kolnu/kompost/studnu na zahradě, ležet na zahradě, (s-)pálit popadané listí, (na-, po-)sekat trávu, sbírat ovoce (=> „česat ovoce“), sběr ovoce (2.pád), chovat králíky/slepice/kozy, pěstovat bylinky, očistit (přinesené) houby na zahradě.

Nebo: „Musím jet zítra opravit „branku“ na zahradě (tj. vstup zahrady, hlavní vchod, vrata).“, 
         „Zdražili zase papriky a okurky, asi si postavíme na zahradě skleník., 
         „Budu se opalovat, jen co si zde rozložím deku (Kde si ji rozložím? - Tady na zemi, tj. tady na zahradě).“


*„V zahradě“ - "být uvnitř něčeho/být někde" -  namátkově vybraná slovesa: *být někde,nacházet se kde (=> Nyní se nacházíme v naší zahradě,...), sedět kde, odpočívat kde, uvítat/přivítat někoho kde, poobědvat/povečeřet kde, číst (si)/koupat se/ležet, odpočívat/relaxovat kde, hrát si (na písku/se psem) v zahradě, zalít kytky, ovocné stromy v zahradě etc. 

- dle mne je to nejméně frekventované/užívané spojení, si myslím. Zřejmě je to způsobeno ale také tím, že počet sloves, které jsou, či by byly - gramaticky/sémanticky - schopny/-é utvořiti vazbu ("rekci") s předložkou, prepozicí "v" je výrazně méně, než jak jsme tomu zvyklý u jiných předložek...!  

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Encolpius

Děkuju všem. Krásná esej, Bohemosi! 
Bude dál bedlivě sledovat, kdy se objeví na nebo v v živé mluvě.... >>>


----------



## kuba kuba

Já osobně necítím ve spojení V ZAHRADĚ něco velkolepého. V mnoha případech bych to zaměnil, ale pravdou je, že spíš používám NA ZAHRADĚ. Tohle je už hodně o citu hádám? :-D

Jde na zahradu. OK Jde v zahradu. ŠPATNĚ
Všichni budou na zahradě pracovat. TADY MI NESEDÍ POŘADÍ. Všichni budou pracovat na zahradě/v zahradě. LEPŠÍ, V nebo NA mi nedělá rozdíl.
Princezna odpočívala v zahradě. OK, STEJNĚ TAK S _NA_. 
Honza právě pracuje/sadí stromy na zahradě"? OK, s V ZAHRADĚ nevím, sám bych to tak neřekl, ale nepozastavil bych se nad tím kdyby někdo jo.


----------



## MamStrach

Já cítím ten rozdíl v použití "na" a "v" podle stupně konkrétnosti, tj. "zahrada jako pojem" vs. "zahrada jako fyzický prostor" (na/v). Jinde je toto rozlišení mnohem zřetelnější, např. "v chatě" vs. "na chatě", "v horách" vs. "na horách", nebo "ve škole" vs. "na škole". Zajímavé na tomto hlavolamu je, že jakmile slovo zahrada modifikujeme, "na" už téměř nikdy nepoužijeme. Tak například v botanické zahradě, v zoologické zahradě, v Seminářské zahradě, v zimní zahradě, v rozkvetlé zahradě. Podobně u místních jmen u kterých se (opět dle neznámého klíče) používá "na", jako např. "na Moravě", "na Slovensku", "na Kubě", se při modifikaci většinou použije "v", tedy "ve střední Moravě", "v hornatém Slovensku", "v komunistické Kubě", apod.


----------



## morior_invictus

MamStrach said:


> Já cítím ten rozdíl v použití "na" a "v" podle stupně konkrétnosti, tj. "zahrada jako pojem" vs. "zahrada jako fyzický prostor" (na/v).


Ja tiež.


----------



## Hrdlodus

MamStrach said:


> "ve střední Moravě", "v hornatém Slovensku", "v komunistické Kubě", apod.


Zatímco "na zimní zahradě" a další modifikace nepoužiji snad nikdy, "na hornatém Slovensku" ad. bych použil klidně.


----------



## francisgranada

MamStrach said:


> Já cítím ten rozdíl v použití "na" a "v" podle stupně konkrétnosti, tj. "zahrada jako pojem" vs. "zahrada jako fyzický prostor" (na/v) ...


Aj ja, v podstate to som mal na mysli v #3. 


> ... "na hornatém Slovensku" ad. bych použil klidně.


Alebo napr. spontánne by som povedal "na východním Slovensku" a nie "ve východním Slovensku".


----------

